# Fertility Counsellor in Dublin, Reccomendations??



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Am really struggling at the mo, looking for a fertility counsellor in Dublin, anyone reccomend one


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi 
i know this post is up a while but thought id say the marrion clinic have one 
or it might be worth looking at rollercoaster .ie they have lots of differant section on there u might find one if u havent already


----------

